# Shift between speakers and headset faster?



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Just got some nice new headsets for gaming, and now I'm trying to figure out if there's a faster way to change the default output of sounds by switching from speakers to headset. I know you can do this from the "Sound" window, but is there a faster way than having to do this all the time?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No. That is the only way of changing the output.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

I just want to add something here. If you want Windows to change to the speakers as the audio output after unplugging your headset, you can do that easily:
1 - Plug in your speakers to the back of your PC
2 - Right click on the sound icon in your taskbar
3 - Click 'Playback devices'
4 - Click on your speakers
5 - Click on 'Set default' in the lower right hand corner of the window
6 - Unplug your speakers
7 - Plug in your headset in the front of your computer
8 - 4 - Right click your device, and click 'set as default device'.
9 - If you have a microphone attached to your headset, click on the 'recording' tab, and do the same.
10 - Plug in your speakers to the back of your computer

Now, it should be fixed; whenever you unplug your headset from the PC, it should default back to the speakers, and when you plug in your headset, it should default back to them. Let me know if you have any questions :smile:.

Thanks, Ronan


----------

